# Stinky birds...are clean



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

Bath time, Ton O Pics... I just love these guys. 










Flint cracks me up in this one









Flints bald spot...









The boy is so sweet.


















HAHA









Flint is master of the photo bomb













































Angry bird is angry



































Angry bird, is now clean and happy bird.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww wet tiels are so cute!! I love how crazy their crests look when wet


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Soooooo cute


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

wonderful pictures... I cannot bathe my tiels, They would freek out and fly out of the bath . Noel would be the best because he is the tamest but it wouldn't be fair to stop him getting near freddie afterwards as he would not be able to fly to him

All the parrots get bathed because as soon as they are wet they know to give in and not fight it!!! the macaws love it though and would spend all day in the shower if they were allowed!!


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

Petrie loves his baths  
Flint... not quite the number one fan ... yet.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Mine hate the bath too...

Aww so cute and so love the crest


----------



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

Don't you find that wet birds are more stinky? haha... dry birds smell "dusty" to me, but once they get wet, they have that wet dog kind of smell.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

both boys are adorable!


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

Sooooo cute! Do you let them in the shower with you? Mango doesn't mind being spritzed, but doesn't get into the bath yet.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

lordsnipe said:


> Don't you find that wet birds are more stinky? haha... dry birds smell "dusty" to me, but once they get wet, they have that wet dog kind of smell.


HAHA they sure do, and flinnie is the worst smelling wet bird i think.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

chloe92us said:


> Sooooo cute! Do you let them in the shower with you? Mango doesn't mind being spritzed, but doesn't get into the bath yet.


Yes, i let Petrie take a shower with me, he seems to enjoy it better than taking his own bath/shower, but have not with Flint yet.


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

You put your birds in the bath?
Do you know I would never have thought of that. I mist my two and end up wiping down the walls and cleaning the budgie cage after - it makes such a mess. (They always sit on top of the budgie cage, although the budgies refuse to bathe and fly off when they see the bottle).
My two tiels are chickens so I can't see it working with them as yet, but what a good idea. :yes:

As for your adorable photos - I'm one of those who can't get enough of wet tiel pictures


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

Sar said:


> You put your birds in the bath?
> Do you know I would never have thought of that. I mist my two and end up wiping down the walls and cleaning the budgie cage after - it makes such a mess. (They always sit on top of the budgie cage, although the budgies refuse to bathe and fly off when they see the bottle).
> My two tiels are chickens so I can't see it working with them as yet, but what a good idea. :yes:
> 
> As for your adorable photos - I'm one of those who can't get enough of wet tiel pictures


Heh thank you! 
Sometimes i will turn the shower head on and point it to the wall so it bounces back and mist them, if they are really dirty birds ill plug the drain a bit and let it rise just a bit 
And sometimes i will take the misting bottle and do all three  
Yes much less of a wet mess if you do in the shower/tub.


----------



## -r0byn (Aug 12, 2011)

Theo hates having a bath! now i just take him in the bathroom with me and he sits on the edge of the tub and fluffs himself up, ive even tried sitting in some water with him and it doesnt work and neither do mist bottles! xD

your cockatiels are beautiful, i wish i could get photos like this :3


----------



## jasedee (Jul 3, 2011)

My Buttons now loves having a shower with me! I started off by just letting her perch up on my towel and she slowly got used to being in the bathroom, then I started misting her while she was on the towel, and eventually she hopped up on my finger then walked across to my shoulder and let the water fall over her. She raises her little head up and closes her eyes, too adorable!

My next step will be to sit on the floor with her...

I make sure that the shower is not too hot and the pressure is not too strong first though.

It's got to the stage where she is eager to perch up on the towel now too, it's one of her 'safe' places


----------



## sunshinebirdy (Apr 7, 2011)

SO CUTE! Adorable  I love the first one where they're just soaking up the shower


----------



## Kikode (Aug 17, 2011)

Lol loved the first picture they looked so relaxed lol.


----------

